# Namecheap $5.88 Register & $3.88 Transfer



## sv01 (Sep 3, 2014)

Check it your self https://www.netneutrality.com/


Namecheap supports fight for the future
Fight for the Future is a nonprofit working to expand the internet's power for good. Namecheap is working with them to help save Net Neutrality. For every domain that is transferred or registered using the coupon codes below, we will make a donation to FftF to help with their campaigning efforts.
I just transfer 10 domain to my namecheap account.


----------



## Munzy (Sep 3, 2014)

I think you should have read around in the bluevm thread first.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 3, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I think you should have read around in the bluevm thread first.


Huh?

I'm so confused.  What does BlueVM have to do with Namecheap providing cheap nameserver transfers?


----------



## sv01 (Sep 3, 2014)

Munzy said:


> I think you should have read around in the bluevm thread first.


wrong thread?


----------



## Munzy (Sep 3, 2014)

Actually, no I totally meant what I said. Bluevm had their domain hijacked because of Namecheap not being strong on security.


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 3, 2014)

sv01 said:


> Check it your self https://www.netneutrality.com/
> 
> 
> Namecheap supports fight for the future
> ...


This is something that I am very interested in! I can't wait to start registering some more domains in my ever growing portfolio!


----------



## DaringHost (Sep 3, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Actually, no I totally meant what I said. Bluevm had their domain hijacked because of Namecheap not being strong on security.


What security features are they lacking? Two factor authorization can be enabled inside of your account.


----------



## sv01 (Sep 3, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Actually, no I totally meant what I said. Bluevm had their domain hijacked because of Namecheap not being strong on security.


bluevm still keep silent about what happen. so we don't know what going on


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with Namecheap's security or much larger domains would have been found and fried eons ago.

BlueVM just got a bad case of the UGVPS.  These things happen when you deal with questional Buffaloans.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> There is nothing wrong with Namecheap's security or much larger domains would have been found and fried eons ago.
> 
> BlueVM just got a bad case of the UGVPS.  These things happen when you deal with questional Buffaloans.


My friend google says namecheap probably isn't the one whose security practices were to blame for the BlueVM domain hijacking:

_BlueVM_ Illinois server _hacked_, data lost - LowEndTalk May 9, 2012

_Bluevm Hacked_ Possible - LowEndTalk June 26, 2013

August 23, 2014


----------



## Dylan (Sep 3, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Actually, no I totally meant what I said. Bluevm had their domain hijacked because of Namecheap not being strong on security.


If that's the case, why haven't loads of other Namecheap domains been compromised? Do you have evidence it was Namecheap's fault and wasn't something like guessing or stealing BlueVM's password from elsewhere?


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2014)

I can believe BlueVM was compromised / credentials ahh borrowed...

@DomainBop, care to remind the compromised of their legal obligations to inform customers and governmental entities? (neither has been done so far).


----------

